

OpenVPN: Simple Overview - DarthRa
http://n0where.net/openvpn-simple-overview/

======
schrodingersCat
I have been toying with the idea of setting up my own vpn server using one of
my r-pi's, but really needed some guidance on the right way to do this. Thanks
for this overview

~~~
DarthRa
We have a full OpenVPN Raspberry Pi Tutorial [ submitted by one of our
visitors ] but it is still waiting for the GREEN light [ Testing and
Confirmation ] so we can publish it. ETA is ~3-4 days.

